# Vintage receptacles



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Where is this factory located?
USA?
Tazmania?
Somewhere in between?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Those are the old crows-foot non-NEMA receptacles, attachment caps for those are no longer available. the most recent configuration was the 3-wire 50A stove/oven receptacles (NEMA 10-50R). Which have now been basically replaced by the 4-wire NEMA 14-50R. If my poor memory serves me... the receptacles you have encountered were use primarily for 220V (Now 240V) applications. If you want to use those you need to test them and see what votage you are dealing with then replace them with new NEMA rated receptacles.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Just to confirm what you have in the plant you are working in... I found this on eBay, but no attachment caps were listed. Woodhead 1507 Connector *NON-NEMA* 15A 125V/10A 250V Slanted Blade


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Found this, too small for a NEMA10-50R. Kind of a cool site.





Museum of Plugs and Sockets: pre-NEMA types


Pre-NEMA plugs and sockets



www.plugsocketmuseum.nl













Non-NEMA duplex socket with angled slots for line (hot) and neutral (w). It is rated at 15A-125V and 10A-250V.
The two sockets are each other's mirror image, an unusual orientation, but the top and bottom angled slots are correctly
(crisscrossed) wired. Manufacturer: Hubbell (model 7051).


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

It appears that Woodhead still makes the NON-NEMA attachment caps for the receptacles that you have, it is catalog # 1407 (Top left in the picture above). Keep in mind that these are dual rated: 15A 125V/10A 250V, so, as I said before it really would be best (Much safer) to change out all those old receptacles to a new NEMA configuration.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

drsparky said:


> Found this, too small for a NEMA10-50R. Kind of a cool site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.... that is a cool sight.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

A number of the old schools in my area have these type of receptacles in the hallways. Supposedly they were used for floor machines when the custodians would strip or sand and re-wax the floors over summer.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Here was the very first crows-foot attachment cap designed by Harvey Hubbell:










_Grounding plug with angled power blades made by Hubbell Inc. (model 1742).
Rating: 15A-110V / 10A-220V. _


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Every appliance you use in your facility will come with a NEMA configuration plug.
Removing those plugs for use in a NON NEMA configuration outlet is play games with your insurance company. Have an accident and they find a cobbled mess you bought it, policy cancled. Changing the outlet to NEMA configurated outlets for your current tools is the best way of solving the problem. Do you want to hold a metal tool in your hands not knowing if the ground is connected or not? Change the outlets


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

SWDweller said:


> Every appliance you use in your facility will come with a NEMA configuration plug.
> Removing those plugs for use in a NON NEMA configuration outlet is play games with your insurance company. Have an accident and they find a cobbled mess you bought it, policy cancled. Changing the outlet to NEMA configurated outlets for your current tools is the best way of solving the problem. Do you want to hold a metal tool in your hands not knowing if the ground is connected or not? Change the outlets


Don't you love it when an OP asks for help and then never responds again after the thread has been filled with good advice.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Quickservice said:


> Don't you love it when an OP asks for help and then never responds again after the thread has been filled with good advice.


If they didnt notice the box to check for eMail notifications they may not even think to come back and check, or not know how to find the forum again.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

brodgers said:


> A number of the old schools in my area have these type of receptacles in the hallways. Supposedly they were used for floor machines when the custodians would strip or sand and re-wax the floors over summer.


Be careful when changing these to normal 120 outlets, a lot of them are 208 or 240.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I always wondered if I was just imagining seeing one of these as a small boy. Our elderly neighbors had some of these in the cottage they lived in and even as a youngster it was intriguing to me to see that stack of receptacles in one spot.
This was taken from drsparky’s post of plug and receptacle museum.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 161118
> View attachment 161118
> 
> 
> ...


The neighborhood I grew up in used the 3 and 4 socket version of these. Might be 1 or 2 remaining in my parents house.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I grew up in a house that had the 5 outlets sockets like that. Also had the round push button light switches.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

drsparky said:


> I grew up in a house that had the 5 outlets sockets like that. Also had the round push button light switches.
> View attachment 161134


Those have become collectible now and they're even making reproductions.

Hold on to anything long enough and it becomes valuable.


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

drsparky said:


> I grew up in a house that had the 5 outlets sockets like that. Also had the round push button light switches.
> View attachment 161134


You had 5 plugs in your house?? Wow, must have been nice!


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

drsparky said:


> I grew up in a house that had the 5 outlets sockets like that. Also had the round push button light switches.
> View attachment 161134


Saw tons of both in the old horse farm mansions in central Kentucky. They were all made by Bryant and all worked perfectly.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

The crowfoot configuration was copied for the receptacles used in Australia, & New Zealand, it was originally patented by Hubbell.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Norcal said:


> The crowfoot configuration was copied for the receptacles used in Australia, & New Zealand, it was originally patented by Hubbell.


Harvey Hubbell worked for Waldo Bryant for a couple of years then left and opened his own wiring device manufacturing company across the street. Westinghouse acquired Bryant in 1909 and then Hubbell acquired it in 1992.


----------

